# The Problem with Playboy



## florabundance (Oct 20, 2008)

I thought it was an interesting article and a lot of posters on here express their views (positive/negative) about the playboy look in terms of makeup, but rarely about the company(?) itself.

*The problem with Playboy*


*With Lily Cole posing for French Playboy, and a new film featuring a bunny girl heroine, Hugh Hefner's famous brand seems more popular than ever among young women. But please don't be taken in by the fluffy image, pleads Joan Smith.*






There is a scene towards the beginning of the new film, The House Bunny, in which some of the women who live in the Playboy mansion go shopping. They seize hot little numbers from the racks and congregate at the till, squealing like over-excited 10-year-olds. It is a prelapsarian moment because the film's heroine, Shelley, does not know she is about to be booted out of the mansion that Hugh Hefner, the octogenarian Playboy founder, shares with his girlfriends.

Shelley is a Playboy bunny - a real blast from the past. Dumb but lovable, she wanders on to a college campus after being exiled from Hefner's abode and discovers a sorority house occupied by a bunch of social misfits. Each of Playboy's hate figures is represented among these losers and feminists, including a woman so terrified of sex that she wears a clanking metal corset. But Shelley takes pity on the hopeless college women, offering to pass on the tricks that only a Playboy bunny can teach them - how to love shopping and conceal just how clever they are.

These are reportedly tough times for the Playboy empire - its shares trading at $2.33 (£1.35) at the beginning of this week, down from $12 a year ago. But one area where the brand has recently been successful is in reaching out beyond its core male audience and convincing young women that the bunny girl image is benign, and even cool. The power of the brand's cross marketing is impressive: Alta Loma Entertainment, a subsidiary of Playboy Enterprises Inc, readily agreed when the producers of The House Bunny asked if they could film at the Playboy mansion, and Hefner plays himself as an avuncular figure in the film, which has a 12A rating.






Over the past decade, much of the brand's revenue has come from a range of women's merchandise, sold in shops around the world; a Playboy store opened in central London last year and the bunny logo is featured on every item sold there, from frilly knickers to fluffy slippers. The logo can also be found on pencil cases and jewellery, leading Kate Townshend to note in the TES earlier this year that in some primary schools it is "the height of cool to display that iconic set of bunny ears". Hefner appears in a reality TV show, The Girls Next Door, which features him horsing around with his Playboy-model girlfriends - the show seems to be aimed at an audience of teenage and twentysomething women. And, this month, the cutting edge teenage model, Lily Cole, appears on the cover of the French edition of Playboy, wearing nothing but white socks and cuddling an outsize teddy bear.

For any young woman seduced by that sweet bunny logo, it's worth considering the history that underpins it. Because while Playboy continually tries to market itself as hip - and is under even more pressure to do so at the moment - the reality is that the brand is based on ideas about women that would be hilarious if they weren't so demeaning. Hefner has always presented himself as a champion of sexual freedom, claiming he can't understand why feminists turned on him in the 1970s as they began to make a distinction between genuine sexual liberation and the fake liberation championed by Playboy. "It was the first time I was labelled as the enemy," he said recently. "And I didn't know what the fuck they were talking about."

t's hard to believe anyone could be that obtuse. Hefner was born in 1926 and his family were Methodists; he characterises his career as a rebellion against his parents' puritanism, but the reality is that his empire is built on a model of gender relations that reflects the period in which he grew up. Women had always existed to serve men, waiting on them at home; the Playboy clubs which opened in the 1960s turned this drudgery into a paying job and tried to make it seem glamorous. The clubs were staffed by Playboy bunnies - the actual women behind that fluffy logo - who were no more than glorified waitresses.

Bunny Regina, who worked at the Playboy club in Detroit in the late 1960s, kept a copy of her bunny manual, which regulated every aspect of the women's behaviour in minute detail. Its aim seems to have been to make sure that the women were docile, passive objects. Bunnies were allowed to "converse briefly with patrons, provided that conversation is limited to a polite exchange of pleasantries", but not to eat or drink in front of them. They were inspected when they came on duty and awarded demerits if they were improperly turned out: five demerits for "unkept" hair, lipstick which was too pale or "repeated costume offenses" such as "bunny ears not worn in center of head, bent incorrectly". A bunny who racked up 100 demerits faced dismissal. In 1963, the feminist writer Gloria Steinem went undercover to work as a bunny at the New York Playboy club and denounced the job as grindingly hard work for very little money.

In the 21st century, the bunny logo has been carefully detached from this reactionary history and is being rebranded to young women as something cool and female-friendly. It's easy to see why Playboy is happy to be associated with The House Bunny, which links its ethos with teen romance, and glosses over its long-standing links with the legal sex industry. The Playboy empire has come a long way since its main business was gambling clubs where men could enjoy being waited on by bunnies, but it is still promoting a 1950s version of gender relations in which women have to pretend to be little girls and avoid challenging men.

Playboy products have very little going for them, apart from the bunny logo, and anyone who wants really sexy lingerie would do better visiting Myla than the Playboy store in London. But Hefner appears as a father figure in The House Bunny, and is still claiming that he helped to liberate women. It's a breathtaking piece of cheek from an 82-year-old polygynist whose chief claim to fame is dressing up adult women as rabbits. Young women shouldn't fall for it.


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

Agreed. I don't personally have any strong opinions about Playboy. I don't see a problem with porn (if that's what you like whatever), but I have always found it a bit alarming that young teens and young kids are buying into the playboy products like pencil cases, hot water bottle covers and jewelry. I mean it's not exactly the sort of accesorizing I'd like my own kids to wear one day when I have them. If your old enough for it fair enough, but it's a bit scary to see 14 years olds adorning this kind of label! And if it weren't for the fact that Hue Hef runs it, I wouldn't mind so much, but he really is a modern day pig with old skool views. Women aren't there to serve men's every need/desire. Obviously. Liberating to some, I think it's sad that he has been so successful. It should be the women in the films/mags making the profit from all this tacky shit he brings out...


----------



## Rennah (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for this article.
I've never owned any 'bunny' crap & I'm not interested in buying any in the future!

I do enjoy "The Girls Next Door" though... for Holly, Bridget, & Kendra - they are too funny.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 20, 2008)

^ Thing is, i don't think most of these young girls actually know what playboy stands for; they just think it's cute and "cool".

I really disagree with the idea of women serving men, it's just so demeaning in my opinion. women say they want power, to be treated equally as men, yet they're happy to dress up as rabbits and prance around in their underwear serving them - makes no sense to me


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 20, 2008)

I have no problem with Playboy in and of itself, in fact, I feel it's a bit more tame/old school than most of the adult enterprises out there.  But that said, I do think a lot of young girls idealize the centerfold/playmate ideal, and that can be problematic in terms of self esteem and self worth issues.  

Have you ever wandered into a Spencer's Gifts in a shopping mall?  There's wall-to-wall Playboy merchandise, and it isn't young boys who are buying it.  Most of it is hot pink, heavily girly, and there are tons of 11-15 year olds wearing bunny tshirts and buying the little wallets and purses.  Innocent though it may be, it sends a message.  And there are unfortunately a lot of people out there who may take advantage and put those kids in danger.  

Like I said, Playboy is practically an institution and I don't have any problem with it whatsoever.  But I feel like they ought to change their marketing strategy just a bit, because kids who aren't old enough to purchase the magazine shouldn't be old enough to purchase the merchandise.  It just isn't safe, smart or even particularly healthy.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 20, 2008)

Oversexualization is actually one of my biggest concerns in today's society and a huge worry when I think about having kids later on. Like ppl have said there's nothing wrong with a little porn, I don't agree with the whole Playboy message though. Women need to have better role models than some house bunnys. 

Don't even get me started on the teenage and younger kids buying Playboy stuff :/


----------



## panther27 (Oct 20, 2008)

I love the necklaces,bracelets etc,I have quite a bit of them,but i seriously think that kids should not be buying any Playboy items either.I always go, wtf when I see kids with that stuff.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 20, 2008)

The problem with articles like this is the assumption that women in general are not intelligent enough to make up their own minds when presented with issues surrounding women. And the assumption that any positive or accepting viewpoints of something like Playboy make the viewholder ignorant or uneducated about women's issues. 

Just because a woman chooses to use her body in a way that some feminists disagree with does not mean she is not liberated. Nor does it make them stupid or uneducated. It's called capitalizing on what you've got. If you don't agree with it morally, fine, but that only makes it wrong for YOU. If you think this kind of thing is degrading, fine, but again, it only makes it degrading for YOU.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 20, 2008)

The bunny is cute
people like cute things
the end.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_^ Thing is, i don't think most of these young girls actually know what playboy stands for; they just think it's cute and "cool".

I really disagree with the idea of women serving men, it's just so demeaning in my opinion. women say they want power, to be treated equally as men, yet they're happy to dress up as rabbits and prance around in their underwear serving them - makes no sense to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not pro-Playboy, their standard of beauty, etc., but I imagine these women are making an active choice to be affiliated with the brand. Feminism is about being treated equally and being allowed to make a choice, and unfortunately, people make choices I don't think are good, but hey, it's like any freedom. Some people take it for granted, use their freedom in a way people don't like, or they can reject it. Unless there's some kind of abuse going on, I can't say on a whole that I feel bad for the women who choose to be bunnies there. 

I could see feminist issues if Playboy were giving unequal pay to women compared to men or other similar issues. From what I know about the company, I haven't heard anything like that.

I don't find the magazine feminist, but I can't say that I find their business practices unfeminist.


----------



## Miss A (Oct 20, 2008)

i think playboy is kinda overdone and cliched its cute though but not for children


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't have any personal issues with Playboy.
I like the magazine, I like the brand.
I wouldn't pose for it, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 20, 2008)

I have no problem with playboy what so ever now that I am an adult.  I subscribe to the magazine (it really does have good articles and interviews), love the Girls Next Door, and I find the history of playboy & Hugh Hefner to be really interesting.  I don't care at all for playboy logo clothing or accessories.  They just don't appeal to my personal taste but to each their own!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh god a movie? why? why?? I lose enough brain cells each day as is.

Women have come a long way from the 60's playboy era.  No bunny can hold us back!!! xP  The message behind playboy during that time was very degrading towards woman I dont respect the man but I respect his marketing genius. Its time to move on old man, your playboy years are long over due.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Oct 21, 2008)

I actually love playboy... I read the magazine and dont find it trashy like other porn mags.  When i was 14-15 I wore tons of playboy stuff and I didnt grow up slutty... I just liked the bunny.  I dont think playmates are "dumb" at all, they make a shitload of money for sitting there looking pretty! I heard they get like 25K if they are the centerfold or something? Thats pretty good for one days work! I feel the same about strippers... if you are comfortable with it, then why not! Its the men who are the dumb ones for giving them their money!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

My husband subscribes to Playboy...I have no problem with it..I flip through them occasionally...But most of his issues are still in the wrapper...Not sure why he subscribes when most issues he never even open...I guess maybe he likes the idea they are there if he decides too look at a certain issue.  Must be a guy thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it does seem to always have very interesting articles to read.


----------



## ellenchristine (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for an insightful and thought-provoking article. 

I'm all for sexual freedom, but sexual freedom that allows for men and women to approach it on equal footing. If you enjoy the magazine, fine (I think pornography absolutely serves a purpose and consenting adults should be allowed to follow whatever lifestyle they please) but don't delude yourself that this corporation has your best interests as a woman at heart, or that their products empower you. Wear their stuff if you think it's cute, fine, but don't pretend that it is an act of sexual rebellion (as if wearing any brand is an act of rebellion). 

Aside from that, I'd have to say the Playboy look is desperately boring. I'm sick of "cute." There's nothing challenging or intriguing about "cute."

Just one person's opinion, though, obviously.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'm not pro-Playboy, their standard of beauty, etc., but I imagine these women are making an active choice to be affiliated with the brand. Feminism is about being treated equally and being allowed to make a choice, and unfortunately, people make choices I don't think are good, but hey, it's like any freedom. Some people take it for granted, use their freedom in a way people don't like, or they can reject it. Unless there's some kind of abuse going on, I can't say on a whole that I feel bad for the women who choose to be bunnies there. 

I could see feminist issues if Playboy were giving unequal pay to women compared to men or other similar issues. From what I know about the company, I haven't heard anything like that.

I don't find the magazine feminist, but I can't say that I find their business practices unfeminist._

 
i agree. i wouldn't do it, and sometimes i wonder how bunnies feel about being seen as sexual playthings....but if that's what they want to do, that's their perogative.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 21, 2008)

*Sorry this is super long! It's my area of study though, so that's why I'm so interested, lol. *When your job is to be paid to look pretty for men to look at (and fantasize about you), I feel that it is a little messed up. Objectification by males is not a new thing; Wharton, Chopin, Woolf, Bronte, the Rosettis and even contemporaries Gubar and Gilbert, to name a few, have written loads on the subject. "They were his little white hands", upon referring to his wife. Umm, wtf? And this article clearly shows that objectification of women is still making men millionaires, and at what cost? The last time you and your husband got a formal invitation, was it addressed to both of you, or was it addressed to Mr and Mrs. Adam Smith? As if your existence is irrelevant, because you are just property? You don't even have your own first name. 

The thing with feminism is that it's not only about liberating women (so that they can do whatever they want with their sexuality as with these young ladies), but it's also about educating all women about the problems of gender in society, so women will be more apt to make decisions that benefit themselves and all women in general. Because honestly, if half of women position themselves to be objectified by men, how can other women ever be taken seriously as individuals? You see, it hurts us all, just like if a gay person makes a bad impression on someone, and that someone concludes that all gay people must be bad. It's unfortunate, because it isn't true, but we live in a very bigoted society that will make blanket statements about an entire gender. Women do this about themselves, even! 

I do however, feel that sexuality should not be repressed, and quite honestly, some of these "bunnies" are very smart girls. They're making loads of $$ off of horny men! lol. They know how to manipulate, but again, what's the cost? Think of Marilyn Monroe. The woman was said to be rather intelligent as well, but as much as she tried, she could not get out of that blonde bimbo role. 

Let's Make Love
The Prince and the Showgirl
The Fireball
The Shocking Miss Pilgrim
Gentlemen Prefer Blondes

Just an example of some of the roles she was cast in. And she died very unhappy, embroiled in personal problems, and an eventual OD. Maybe not because of the movie titles (lol), but it just proves that attention and money does not usually bring happiness, as it will be for most of these girls, once they are too old to be hot, and all of a sudden, they're  tossed out like trash, used, no longer needed by old Hef (which is ironic that he's 80 something yrs old and still expects the attention of 19 yr olds, but heaven forbid a woman can be older than 30). 

Now, this isn't to say males don't get typecasted or judged by their looks- there is (or was, at least) a Playgirl magazine that exploits males in the same way. And I suppose anyone looking to make money would be willing to exploit themselves if given the chance. However, because women's liberation movements are still young and still under way, I find it hard to believe women and men are judged on the same level.

I encourage all you ladies to take a look at history and see how women have been treated; you will see that although we've come a long way, we've got a long way to go yet.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 21, 2008)

i absolutly love playboy... ive had merchendise since i was about 14-15 when it started being popular over here such as jewellry, stationary, bedroom stuff etc.
but theres even younger girls nowadays who are wearing tops with playboy on and handbags etc. even at the age of 9 :|
im not really too fussed on who should wear it and whatnot.. after all its only a logo and alot of people think it stands for porn.. which obviously playboy i dont think is porn i see it as just something sexual and full of beautiful women, yes they are naked but naked is natural isnt it? we all have naked bodies so i dont see why people get so angry over these magazines

If i had the oppurtunity to ever be in playboy i would NEVER turn it down.  Most people who hate on the brand or the company dont even know what half of it is about.

I hate it whenever something playboy is mentioned on this forum, theres always some catty bitchiness starting, if you dont like playboy then dont f*cking talk about it!!!!

simple as that

oh and that house bunny movie was soooo good! i enjoyed it, what i dont understand is why 'playboy haters' still go and see the movie, but to be honest.. i think deep inside everybody loves a lil playboy.


----------



## Lapis (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_The problem with articles like this is the assumption that women in general are not intelligent enough to make up their own minds when presented with issues surrounding women. And the assumption that any positive or accepting viewpoints of something like Playboy make the viewholder ignorant or uneducated about women's issues. 

Just because a woman chooses to use her body in a way that some feminists disagree with does not mean she is not liberated. Nor does it make them stupid or uneducated. It's called capitalizing on what you've got. If you don't agree with it morally, fine, but that only makes it wrong for YOU. If you think this kind of thing is degrading, fine, but again, it only makes it degrading for YOU._

 
Yup I think Holly (Hef's ex gf) is a good example of this, she now works with the company behind the camera

But I love OfficerJenny's explanation


----------



## panther27 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i absolutly love playboy... ive had merchendise since i was about 14-15 when it started being popular over here such as jewellry, stationary, bedroom stuff etc.
but theres even younger girls nowadays who are wearing tops with playboy on and handbags etc. even at the age of 9 :|
im not really too fussed on who should wear it and whatnot.. after all its only a logo and alot of people think it stands for porn.. which obviously playboy i dont think is porn i see it as just something sexual and full of beautiful women, yes they are naked but naked is natural isnt it? we all have naked bodies so i dont see why people get so angry over these magazines

If i had the oppurtunity to ever be in playboy i would NEVER turn it down. Most people who hate on the brand or the company dont even know what half of it is about.

I hate it whenever something playboy is mentioned on this forum, theres always some catty bitchiness starting, if you dont like playboy then dont f*cking talk about it!!!!

simple as that

oh and that house bunny movie was soooo good! i enjoyed it, what i dont understand is why 'playboy haters' still go and see the movie, but to be honest.. i think deep inside everybody loves a lil playboy._

 
Oooh,I am dying to see that movie,I will buy it as soon as it comes out!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

  The thing with feminism is that it's not only about liberating women (so that they can do whatever they want with their sexuality as with these young ladies), but it's also about educating all women about the problems of gender in society, so women will be more apt to make decisions that benefit themselves and all women in general. Because honestly, if half of women position themselves to be objectified by men, how can other women ever be taken seriously as individuals? You see, it hurts us all, just like if a gay person makes a bad impression on someone, and that someone concludes that all gay people must be bad. It's unfortunate, because it isn't true, but we live in a very bigoted society that will make blanket statements about an entire gender. Women do this about themselves, even!  
 
I don't agree that we as women should act x, y, or z just because we don't want to hurt the group. That kind of mentality is anti-feminist, IMO. To me, feminism is about letting the individual decide for herself, like a man is capable of making decisions for himself. I'm all for working together and organizing ourselves as a group, but I'm not for the idea that one woman needs to think of how her actions are affecting the greater group.

Marilyn Monroe was a deeply disturbed woman, from what I understand. Beautiful, talented, but troubled as anything. I don't think most of her problems were linked to just being typecast. In terms of money not bringing happiness, no one said that it does. The girls who are working for Playboy in whatever capacity- well, they're not children. They choose to make a decision to work there. I don't see their decision being antifeminist. Naive, maybe? Stupid, perhaps? But regardless, it is their decision to be made. By treating them like they don't know any better, it is infantilizing them. Not in the same way a lot of porn does, but it's treating them like children.

A number of women do things that are seen as very traditional woman things, like quitting their jobs and being stay at home mothers. I don't feel that it's their obligation to me to stay in the workforce just so my employer doesn't think I'm going to follow suit. I'm doing the traditional Asian thing and going into science; I don't feel that it's my duty to be a different kind of Asian.

I've encountered enough ignorance in my life to realize some people are happy to believe stereotypes, no matter how much compelling evidence they have. Instead of holding the group accountable, why aren't we holding the stereotypers accountable to not examine everyone as an individual??

I don't think anyone is denying that there are feminist issues in the US, but I find it very hard to see them in Playboy, in terms of the business practices.

 Quote:

  yes they are naked but naked is natural isnt it? we all have naked bodies so i dont see why people get so angry over these magazines  
 
For me, my issues with Playboy isn't the nudity but the kind of beauty they choose to represent. The one cover in the OP, I find kind of creepy, honestly, because it's making a grown woman look like a kid. This isn't an issue that's unique to Playboy. There are some others, but I must get work done tonight.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_...yes they are naked but naked is natural isnt it? we all have naked bodies so i dont see why people get so angry over these magazines_

 
I see where you're coming from... but I don't think the stereotypical Playboy bunny body is very "natural", lol 
I think everybody can figure out straight away the couple of things I am talking about... I think that's what may send a harmful message rather than just nudity. Nudity of itself is not offensive.


----------



## DancingBrave (May 13, 2009)

Interesting article. I especially like the part about mock feminism and totally agree that's what playboy and it's bunnies are all about. 

I'm for porn--I just despise their back door approach to getting women on board.


----------



## mtrimier (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DancingBrave* 

 
_I just despise their back door approach to getting women on board._

 
LOL! Sorry, but that went totally pervy in my head when i read it!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2009)

i have no real problem with playboy, i loved to watch the girls next door but i heard some creepy stuff about the mansion - i want to read bunny tails.. hef kind of grosses me out, to be honest.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 13, 2009)

i would never voluntarily buy accessories from playboy (necklace, earrings, etc.) i don't even think the bunny is cute. it looks kinda creepy. LOL.


----------



## User35 (May 13, 2009)

To me the playboy symbol is nothing but trash. Numerous gangs around the US use the playboy bunny for their tattoos and graffiti. And their merhcandise to me is cheap and tacky. Bright colored plastic purses, shoes, wallets ect with a rabbit on it??? no thanks !


----------



## DancingBrave (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_LOL! Sorry, but that went totally pervy in my head when i read it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha. I'm pretty good at being disgusting when I don't meant to.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My husband subscribes to Playboy...I have no problem with it..I flip through them occasionally...But most of his issues are still in the wrapper...Not sure why he subscribes when most issues he never even open...I guess maybe he likes the idea they are there if he decides too look at a certain issue.  Must be a guy thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it does seem to always have very interesting articles to read._

 
There are articles?? To me, I always thought Playboy were just magazines filled with only pictures. Haha I guess u can call me naive. I've never seen a Playboy before!

...Which reminds me of the episode in Friends where Ross and Chandler fight about whether the joke Ross sent to Playboy was written by either Ross or Chandler. XD


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 16, 2009)

Playboy is not reality and evil.


----------



## blindpassion (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_There are articles?? To me, I always thought Playboy were just magazines filled with only pictures. Haha I guess u can call me naive. I've never seen a Playboy before!

...Which reminds me of the episode in Friends where Ross and Chandler fight about whether the joke Ross sent to Playboy was written by either Ross or Chandler. XD_

 

theres a LOT of articles - just like every other magazine


----------

